# tea 20 gear crunching



## mark12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone I have a problem with my ferguson tractor,when the engine is running I cant get any gears all I get is crunching when I try to select gears,i can only get gears when the engine is not running,i tried adjusting the clutch and that didn't change anything,im hoping someone can help


----------



## john56ie (Oct 7, 2013)

*Gear crunching*

Hi Mark,

It sounds like the clutch is not disengaging for some reason. There could be several causes for this, the first most obvious is adjustment but you have eliminated this already. So you will have to move to more serious issues like collapsed release bearing, faulty pressure plate, oil on the clutch disc, or maybe a sized spigot bearing. Unfortunately all of these will require you to split the tractor and remove the clutch for examination. Good luck with it.

Regards ,

John.


----------



## mark12 (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks john,i had an idea I would have to split the tractor,im new to tractors so its a big learning curve for me it would be good to get some idea's and tips on what methods other people use to split theres,any info would be great,thanks again,cheers mark.


----------



## john56ie (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Mark, You should start on a firm level surface like a concrete floor or yard. Probably the most used method for a tractor of this size is to use a trolley jack to support the front end and a bottle jack to support the rear end. You should make sure the rear wheels are prevented from moving, parking brake and chocks. Use wooden wedges to prevent engine from rotating around the front axle pivot pin. Drive these in between the underside of the axle and the housing. Disconnect the steering a the steering box end, it will make it easier to control front wheels as you roll it apart, tie the steering wheel to prevent it turning to full lock and disengaging from the sectors inside the box. Disconnect the axle supports at the footrests. The rest should become obvious as you go along, everything which joins the two halves together will have to be disconnected. When removing the pressure plate loosen the bolts a little bit at a time evenly all around, do the same in reverse to tighten up again. Try to get someone near you who has some knowledge of this work to help you if at all possible. Good luck. John


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I have heard (not tried it) that you can put it in gear, jack the rear wheels off the ground and rock them back and forth the try and release the clutch.

I make it a habit to block down my clutch when not in use..edro:


----------

